# 10% Off Coverking Custom Fit Car Covers @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, take 10% off Coverking Custom Fit Car Covers at PFYC!*

Protect your car from pollen and weather elements with our premium, custom fit car cover by Coverking. It is available in a variety of materials and colors, designed to fit the exact shape of your car, so it's easy to install, does not have any excess material, and looks great!

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *KEEPITCHERRY* during checkout before February 28, 2012.

Click below for more information or to place an order:

----------------

*2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Custom Fit Car Cover at PFYC-PartsForYourCar*



----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

